# TRANSALP im BIKE Test ??



## MEGATEC (15. Februar 2010)

Bei Facebook habe ich heute erstaunliches über die Testmethoden gelesen, und nun wollte ich mal fragen ob das BIKE Magazin an Transalp24 eigentlich schon mal mit der Bitte um nen Bike für nen Test herangetreten ist ?
Wäre doch Super Werbung wenn sie in nem Test wären.

Zitat :
_BIKE Magazin
Hallo!

Ich hab zu dem Thema inzwischen noch einmal mit unserem Testleiter gesprochen. Wir haben seit 11/09 bis zur aktuellen Produktion 5/09 rund 50 verschiedene Hersteller im Heft.

Das größte Problem bei der ganzen Geschichte ist aber nicht, dass die BIKE nicht will, sondern das wir nicht können. Viele Hersteller können schlicht keine Produkte zu den festgesetzten Terminen oder Preiskategorien der Tests anliefern. Das hat auch damit zu tun, dass wir eine relativ lange Vorlaufzeit für die Hefte und die aufwändigen Tests haben. Allerdings schaffen das andere Hersteller ja auch. Hier besteht also Chancengleichheit. Nicht liefern wollten/oder konnten zum Beispiel: GT, Ideal, Mondraker, Felt. Wann immer wir aber die Möglichkeit haben Bikes von kleineren Firmen zu testen tun wir dies auch. In den kommenden Heften kommen deshalb folgende Marken in Einzel- oder Gruppentests (sofern sie geliefert werden) vor: Katz Bikes, Pronghorn, BH Bikes, Centurion, MSC, Bionicon, Nox, Convey, TrengaDe, Norco, Fatmodul, Kona und Maxx. ... Mehr anzeigen

Im 999 Euro Hardtailtest in Heft 3/10 gibt es außerdem: Bergamont, Bulls, Canyon, Carver, Centurion, Corratec, Drössiger, Dynamics, Fatmodul, Focus, Fuji, KTM, Müsing, Poison, Radon, Rose, Stevens und Univega.

Bitte versteht aber auch, dass wir nicht alle Hersteller die es am Markt gibt testen können. Bei der Vielzahl der Marken fehlt uns dafür einfach der Platz.

Desweiteren testen wir auch keine Bikes, die man in Deutschland nicht oder nur sehr schwer käuflich erwerben kann. Es bringt nämlich euch den Lesern am allerwenigsten etwas, wenn ein Bike einen Testsieg abräumt, dass man dann nirgends kaufen kann.
Ich hoffe, damit kommen wir euren Wünschen entgegen.

Viele Grüße aus der Redaktion
Matthias Dreuw_

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/BIKE-Magazin/185434430971?v=feed&story_fbid=325426985971


----------



## Transalp-Team (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo MEGATEC,

wir hatten versucht bei der BIKE im aktuellen Hardtail Test (999,00 Euro Bikes)
berücksichtigt zu werden. Die Lieferung eines Bikes von unserer Seite wäre kein 
Problem gewesen. Leider haben wir dann aber nichrs mehr vom Bike Magazin
gehört.

In den kommenden Ausgaben der Bike Sport News werden aber auf jeden Fall 
zu einem Starrbike und einem Hardtail Testberichte kommen.


Sobald unser neues All Mountain Hardtail verfügbar ist, werden wir versuchen auch
dies testen zu lassen.


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Webster_22 (7. März 2010)

In der nächsten Bike werden die einzelnen Versender selber getestet. Seid ihr dann dabei? Vermutlich nicht, oder, wenn man schon kein Bike von euch testen will?


----------



## MEGATEC (7. März 2010)

Schön wäre es ja mal, auch einen so kleinen und feinen Versender wie TRANSALP24 zu testen.

Aber wenn ich mir die Aussagen vom BIKE Magazin bei Facebook so betrachte, wie sie Test Prozeduren + ihre Auswahlkriterien so handhaben, dann hab ich sehr wenig Hoffnung das das passiert


----------



## Transalp-Team (9. März 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,

wir haben dieses und letzes Jahr alle Magazin mal kontaktiert. Bisher aber
nur von der Bike Sport News die Zusage für Bikes Tests erhalten. Mal schaun
vielleicht kommt ja noch was...

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Vögelchen (14. März 2010)

Vielleicht müsstet Ihr einfach mehr Anzeigen schalten  .

Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Die besten Tester sind doch Eure Kunden und von denen hört man doch hauptsächlich positives


----------



## speichenfritz (12. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigntlich von dem Alpine Rohler der Firma IDWORX als Transalpbike ?


----------



## speichenfritz (12. April 2010)

Wer von euch hat denn so ein Bike und kann mir etwas dazu sagen ?


----------



## flyingcruiser (13. April 2010)

dir ist schon bewusst, dass es hier um transalpbikes und nicht um transalpbikes geht? ist so als wenn du im cube-forum nach würfeln fragst


----------



## Webster_22 (13. April 2010)

:d  :d  :d


----------



## blotto2010 (30. April 2010)

So ein Mist! Ich will nächste Woche für mich und meine Freundin jeweils ein Transalp Stroker Sport 1 kaufen. Ein Test ist in keiner aktuellen Zeitschrift zu finden, und auch im Internet werde ich nicht fündig! Kann mir jemand den Test digitalisieren und mir zusenden? Davon hängt auch so ein wenig meine Kaufentscheidung.

mfg
blotto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (30. April 2010)

@ blotto2010 :

Sag mal - hast Du überhaupt gelesen um was es hier geht ????


----------



## blotto2010 (30. April 2010)

Sorry, 
bei genauerer Betrachtung des Threads habe ich nun herausgefunden das es ja scheinbar noch keinen Test zu irgendeinem Transalp24 Bike gibt, ich hatte das beim ersten Lesen so verstanden das es in der Bike Sport News einen Test gibt.

@MEGATEC
Ja ich habe gelesen das es hier um einen eventuellen Test von Fahrrädern der Marke Transalp24 geht.

mfg
blotto


----------

